# Blizzard in Northeast



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Blizzard just started a few hours ago, so not too bad yet.  In NYC, mass transit will be cut back around 8pm.  This is unusual.  Trains normally run 24/7.

Predictions have been that it will be the worst blizzard ever.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yikes. Hope everyone stays safe and inside if they can.

My husband is currently still in the air on the way to New York from Texas. Work, he didn't really have a choice. This is assuming he got the flight in Houston. There was some issues with the first out of San Antonio so he missed his first connection. Otherwise he would already be there. 

I guess I find out when he gets a chance to call me.

This could get really bad for folks up there watching the news and weather. 

I was wondering about the no parking on the side of the road they keep talking about. How does one do that, where else do folks put their cars in New York?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope everyone out there in the northeast takes care, is careful, and stays safe. This looks like a bad one. I hope it ends up being a big deal about nothing and the whole things goes out over the Atlantic instead.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yikes!  Fingers crossed, candles lit, hoping this is one of those times that the weatherman gets it wrong.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Stay safe and warm, everyone! I'm hoping the power stays on for all involved, too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I was wondering about the no parking on the side of the road they keep talking about. How does one do that, where else do folks put their cars in New York?


Let us know how your husband did with traveling.

Many businesses closed early and we still haven't heard anything about tomorrow where I work (I'm off Mondays). Most of us don't have cars and people who do are lucky to find a parking space at all in the best weather, especially in midtown.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Blizzard just started a few hours ago, so not too bad yet. In NYC, mass transit will be cut back around 8pm. This is unusual. Trains normally run 24/7.
> 
> Predictions have been that it will be the worst blizzard ever.


they are not stopping train service. they are cutting express trains and running everything local so that they can store trains underground. some lines that are open cut (street level or below but with no roof) may be suspended while they clean tracks.

honestly, i'm more concerned about people who do not shovel sidewalks.

And Atunah, alternate side of the street cleaning is just that, certain days you cannot park on ONE side of the street. but you can park on the other side. or on other blocks. that's where people put their cars.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My daughter flew in to Boston yesterday for an interview today; she was supposed to fly back to ABQ tomorrow morning, but SW cancelled her flight sometime before 3pm yesterday; she rebooked for Wednesday morning & SW cancelled that; now she's booked to fly out Wednesday afternoon. Who knows. Also had to scramble for a hotel/motel room for those additional nights. 
Safe thoughts to all there.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

telracs said:


> And Atunah, alternate side of the street cleaning is just that, certain days you cannot park on ONE side of the street. but you can park on the other side. or on other blocks. that's where people put their cars.


Ah, that makes sense now. I don't think they made that clear on the news I heard. Of course the locals would know the drill better anyway.

Haven't heard from my husband yet. Don't know if me made it from Houston to NY, I don't even know what airport he is suppose to go to. I know he said something about 3pm getting to NY. Don't know what time zone he meant though, he couldn't talk long as they just closed the doors at the time so he had to get off.

He usually always calls me when he get off the plane. Hope they didn't divert the plane to somewhere else.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ah, that makes sense now. I don't think they made that clear on the news I heard. Of course the locals would know the drill better anyway.
> 
> Haven't heard from my husband yet. Don't know if me made it from Houston to NY, I don't even know what airport he is suppose to go to. I know he said something about 3pm getting to NY. Don't know what time zone he meant though, he couldn't talk long as they just closed the doors at the time so he had to get off.
> 
> He usually always calls me when he get off the plane. Hope they didn't divert the plane to somewhere else.


If they had to divert the plane, hope it was to somewhere warm.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

He got there. They diverted them to Newark and he is now on a train to Penn Station and will grab either subway or cab from there. 

He is mighty glad he packed an extra sweater he said.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Just getting to the thick of it now.  Hardly a loaf of bread in the State by now.  Expecting over 2 feet.  Long as my kids stay put and my dogs are ok...I'm good. BE SAFE!!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Atunah said:


> He got there. They diverted them to Newark and he is now on a train to Penn Station and will grab either subway or cab from there.
> 
> He is mighty glad he packed an extra sweater he said.


Glad he got there, but I'm really surprised his plane took off for today. So many airlines just started cancelling flights yesterday. Not sure one extra sweater will help much in blizzard conditions  but as my daughter who doesn't have a good coat with her said earlier: I don't intend to go walking in 40 mile hour winds.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Glad he got there, but I'm really surprised his plane took off for today. So many airlines just started cancelling flights yesterday. Not sure one extra sweater will help much in blizzard conditions  but as my daughter who doesn't have a good coat with her said earlier: I don't intend to go walking in 40 mile hour winds.


He thankfully only has to walk across the street from hotel to the work place tomorrow morning. He is actually exited that me might get work done if nobody comes in tomorrow. Apparently the office peeps whine when they start moving things around.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

((Atunah))


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I heard on the radio about storing trains on express tracks and only having some local trains.  That is cutting back.  Will take people a long time to get where they are going, but they don't want people out.  No driving late tonight (sure) to keep roads clear for snow plowing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTW, i stand corrected.  they are stopping ALL service, bus and train at 11 PM.  Which i think is idiotic, but hey, i'm not a politician.

i've already told the boss i'm taking a PLB tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

What is a PLB?  I am imagining the P is paid.  We have PTOs.  Are they even opening tomorrow?  Stroock won't tell us yet, but I think they will be closed, unless miraculously the sun comes out in the morning.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> What is a PLB? I am imagining the P is paid. We have PTOs. Are they even opening tomorrow? Stroock won't tell us yet, but I think they will be closed, unless miraculously the sun comes out in the morning.


PLB= personal leave bank. our sick/holiday/vacation time.

and yes, they are saying they will be open. if they "open" they don't have to pay us, we have to use PLB. if THEY chose to close, they have to pay us. 
there will be no fedex, no couriers, nothing coming in, so it's stupid, but it's a corporation. based in north carolina.

if i cared, i would ask you if i could stay with you, since you're right here.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I miss working walking distance.  If tonight had been a work night (but they did close), I couldn't have gotten a train home and I wouldn't want to be in a taxi in this weather.  Car services are not available late at night in this weather.  They go home so as not to risk their cars.  I learned that last winter when I walked home at 3am (actually 4am, since it took me an hour to realize I wouldn't get a car - the car company wouldn't come right out and tell me) in a blizzard.  But that job was walking distance from my home.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a friend who flew from Germany to NYC today! The trip was already planned and she got the last plane out of Frankfurt (everything after was cancelled). She did make it to her hotel and is cozy and warm but a little annoyed that she might be stuck in the hotel all day tomorrow. After all, she came all the way to NY to do some sightseeing!

Meanwhile, here in Maine we are waiting for the snow to arrive. Nothing yet but everything is closed/cancelled for tomorrow. We are all set with batteries and so on (Kindle charged!). If worse comes to worst, I can always go out to my car to charge my iPad. LOL.

L


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in the Southeast area of Ma., but since I have Direct TV, I only get R.I. TV Stations. From the new Governor, you have to be off the roads by 12:00 or you could be arrested by the police. Still advised to get off the roads by 8:00PM since it's not 12:00 yet. That's so the plows, First Responders, etc. can do their jobs. My bank closed today & will be closed tomorrow. Expect this to go on until Wed. I also saw that it's supposed to snow Fri. as well. I spent the day filling up containers of water. Made pop corn. Made sure electronics are charged. I have my phone plugged in & will keep it plugged in, just in case. Worried about our flat roof. Will need to get shoveled, so the roof doesn't cave in. The bathtub was "supposed" to be fixed by the plumber, so that we could fill it up with water & not have the water drain down. Tried putting stuff on top of the drain area, but no such luck. The news media said that if we lose electricity, it may take days to restore. It's very cold weather. I brought in a warm throw that I kept in the portch, for my bed. Flashlights are ready. I have power banks to use for my electronics. So far tthey are saying 2-3 feet of snow. Anyone remember the Blizzard of '78?  Just saw on the TV, that it will also snow on Mon. Yikes!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

For now NE NJ (and NYC) have been downgrades to "only" 8-12 inches of snow being predicted.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NogDog said:


> For now NE NJ (and NYC) have been downgrades to "only" 8-12 inches of snow being predicted.


Does this mean we will have to go to work tomorrow? I haven't heard anything yet about whether my firm will be open, but I figure since they closed at 3 and tomorrow will be worse, they will close. MTA transit has to be up if I'm going in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad to see things aren't going too badly for the folks posting--hope it continues to be not as bad as predicted.  We actually have enough snow to cover the ground here in VA, which surprised me.

Stay warm everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Stay safe easterners!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Toby said:


> I spent the day filling up containers of water. *Made pop corn*.


Toby - I laughed when I saw this! Gotta keep your priorities in order, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotta have popcorn!!!    

Betsy


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Just went out to feed the horses. Walking to the hay trailer, snow was up to my knees. But in the paddock, that's a different story... up to my waist.

Ch. 7 (WHDH) had said 16-24 yesterday.... revised totals: 24-30.

Good morning, everyone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I got up at 3 am and at that point, it looked like the snow was just beginning, about 5 hours behind schedule. Now it is coming down steadily with lots of blowing and drifting. I am cozy by the fire and working on my "to do" list for the day. I hope to get a lot accomplished!

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NYC got less snow than expected, but the city had to prepare, so shut down the subway.  they are bringing it back up, but it's still blowing and below freezing here, so i'm staying home.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I got up at 3 am and at that point, it looked like the snow was just beginning, about 5 hours behind schedule. Now it is coming down steadily with lots of blowing and drifting. I am cozy by the fire and working on my "to do" list for the day. I hope to get a lot accomplished!
> 
> L


Are you still there, Leslie? I just read 16" of snow in Portland. Thinking of you bundled up by the fire.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks like it is finally tapering off here in Mass. Still blowing, but there'll probably be no additional accumulation of substance.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Are you still there, Leslie? I just read 16" of snow in Portland. Thinking of you bundled up by the fire.


I am still here and the power is still on!

L


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> NYC got less snow than expected, but the city had to prepare, so shut down the subway. they are bringing it back up, but it's still blowing and below freezing here, so i'm staying home.


Too bad, after hearing the news this morning, I assumed you were good for work today. But maybe you can get some serious reading done! Like Leslie is hopefully doing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess the populace will ridicule the mayor for shutting things down.
But what if NYC had gotten 2-3 feet as was being predicted?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess it wasn't quite as big as everyone thought.

Everyone OK? I mean, just because it wasn't the biggest storm in history doesn't mean it wasn't a whopper - it looked pretty bad.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think the storm was as big as "they" thought, but it ended up tracking further east than some of the models predicted, so at least the immediate NYC area was spared; though it sounds like eastern Long Island got hit pretty hard, and eastern Massachusetts is getting 2 feet and more. Looks like where I am in NE NJ got about 7".


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I think that eastern Long Island and New England have gotten the worst of it.

I'm home.  Didn't get any official word about work.  Called the main number at 8am and got the same "if you now your party's extension" recording that they had on last night.  Turned on the TV and saw most of Gov. Cuomo's press conference.  Traffic had been halted until 7:30AM and they said subways would be running soon on Sunday schedule. But too late for people to get to work at normal daytime hour.  I went back to bed.

At noon I called Stroock again, got the same message and then called my department's number.  It said "NY Word Processing is closed" and referred people needing to get work done to contact LA word processing.  So figured that was the end of it and went back to sleep.  Woke up when my supervisor called and asked me to email her back.  Wanted to make sure I didn't try to come in.  But the email said "we are working remotely."  I don't have the citrix (RSA# ) to get in and I wasn't aware that I could work from my own laptop set-up anyway.  She said they would get me an RSA number this week. So I guess that's for next time.  I'm off.  When I started working there, the manager offered me a desk-top computer to use in such emergencies and I turned it down because I have no space.  Most of my co-workers did not take it.

During the wee hours I looked out the window once and didn't see anything.  It was probably fine snow at the time.  I am on the back and don't see the street from my apartment.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

We're on our way to three feet, at least. And tapering off was premature... walking through the horse paddock in this made me lose my breath.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i probably could have made it in, if i could i have made it out my front door.  people around here don't shovel right away and i have gotten way afraid of falling.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

telracs said:


> i probably could have made it in, if i could i have made it out my front door. people around here don't shovel right away and i have gotten way afraid of falling.


Telracs, what were others in your office planning to do today and how were they coming in if the trains had not been back in service?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

22" so far & still snowing hard. This was cool. There was a shelf of snow overhanging the end of the roof, with icicles hanging down from the snow itself. The icicles were dripping. The man that shovels our walkway & driveway now has a snowblower, which I am happy for him, even though the noise sets my teeth on edge.   he was able to get away from being stopped driving on the roads, because he/his pickup truck had a ladder & shovels in there, so he looked like a city worker. There is a travel ban here until 12:00AM. The street where I work lost electricity, but they got it back on pretty quickly, our new Mayor said on TV. It's in the teens outside with a zero windchill, but I'm doing great. Got heat, electricity, water & food. The man shoveled a small path on our back deck for my dog, & Gigi kept flopping herself down & make snow angles in the snow, just like me when I was a child. LOL! She loved it. She's a Bichon Frise.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just read the thread after posting. Hehehe! Yes, I have my food priorities...the popcorn was good. I used an air popcorn popper. I ate a few cups late last night. Put some sea salt & a little bit of shredded parmesian sp? on top. Would have put a drop of coconut oil on it if I were eating it when it was warm. 

I won't be going to work tomorrow. The other girls in the office already called my crazy brother, who's going to work tomorrow, that they won't be going. The city is still doing clean up as it's still snowing & the side roads won't be the best yet. 

NY was right to be cautious. I still remember the blizzard of '78 when I saw on TV, people trapped in their cars on the highway. Cars stuck everywhere. Blizzards strike hard & fast. Visibility is low. Wind steels your breath. Snow piles up quickly. Then, you wish you had cross country skies to slide down the streets or not. Time to get my coffee. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Telracs, what were others in your office planning to do today and how were they coming in if the trains had not been back in service?


people who live within walking distance were expected to be in. other than that, nothing was "expected". actually, no one in management came right out and said anything about today either yesterday or via e-mail this morning.

i can check my e-mail from home and i could see maybe 1/5 of my department and client services made it. i know some of our doctors were there and that some definitely didn't make it in.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

So the snow has ended.... having coffee, then going out armed with a shovel and trying to reclaim our cars.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Our driveway is cleared and my car has been liberated, but I think I am going to stay home again today (work from home). The parking lot at my office is a snow ban lot and will likely be filled with cars for most of the day. Easier to stay home and not deal with getting plowed in.

More snow is predicted for Friday. Sigh....

L


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am glad that the storm was not nearly as bad as predicted.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Where I live, the storm was as big as they though. We have a 24 hour parking ban here. One of the girls in the office got her car stuck in the snow trying to get to work today. She never made it to work. With freezing temps outside, I'm staying in. Those girls that made it to work said the roads are terrible. Schools here are cancelled for tomorrow. It's taking a long time to clean up. There is also black ice on the roads. As someone said, more snow on Friday as well as more snow on Monday or Sunday into Monday. Tonight it's going to be 0 a 10 degrees.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Toby said:


> Where I live, the storm was as big as they though. We have a 24 hour parking ban here. One of the girls in the office got her car stuck in the snow trying to get to work today. She never made it to work. With freezing temps outside, I'm staying in. Those girls that made it to work said the roads are terrible. Schools here are cancelled for tomorrow. It's taking a long time to clean up. There is also black ice on the roads. As someone said, more snow on Friday as well as more snow on Monday or Sunday into Monday. Tonight it's going to be 0 a 10 degrees.


Did you see the story about the guy who shoveled off the marathon finish line? Excellent stuff.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes! That was sweet.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Toby said:


> Yes! That was sweet.


Less than three weeks until pitchers and catchers report.... and the Revs are already training in Arizona. Spring is coming........ but not fast enough.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

More snow Sunday/Monday, but it should be minor.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Here in Indiana they are predicting 7-12" from Saturday night to Sunday night.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The snow doesn't bother me (well, at the levels they're currently predicting for NE NJ) as much as the bitter cold temps plus high winds resulting in wind chills tonight in the negative teens.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Lots more snow here as well.  I'm also afraid of the gail force winds (Tht's how the Echo/Alexa said it.) & frigid temps. Will make the roads slippery. It's hard to believe that spring is around the corner. Can't wait! We still have school closings here.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We've been moved to 8-14" of snow now with blowing and drifting. I'm kind of looking forward to it, actually. It makes everyone slow down for a while. Other than a Super Bowl party we don't have anything going on, so we'll now stay home to watch the game and watch the snow falling. I'm sure school will be closed for a couple days at least.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I just saw 6-12+ inches Sunday night into Monday for the entire breadth of the Commonwealth, save the North Adams corner and the triceps of Cape Cod.

May have to wake up early tomorrow and get to The Basket.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Laying in bed this morning before I got up, didn't hear the usual traffic going by. Quiet out there. Get up and look out.



Spoiler



*SNOW!*


 Pretty white snow. A lot of it. (It has been worse in the past.) We know what to do with it in the Midwest.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They are predicting another foot for us tomorrow. Schools in Portland already closed.

L


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I hope I get the smallest amounts. I saw that it also says snow for Wed. & Thurs. & maybe Fri. on my app & Channel 5 weather email.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We got about 10" yesterday with some areas up to 16" a little north of us.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought snow boots yesterday. I haven't had any boots in about 4 years.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I bought snow boots yesterday. I haven't had any boots in about 4 years.


get something with good grips. it's icy out there!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought men's Ugg Buttes (same as women's Adirondacks). Got them at David Z's on 7th Ave. yesterday.










I'm off from work on Mondays but I have to go out and get my eyeglass frames fixed and pick up two packages from post office (among other errands).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

telracs said:


> get something with good grips. it's icy out there!


I will be very careful.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

we had a blizzard yesterday in Chicago. One of the top ten worst in the city's history.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it's snowing again.  which means there's going to be snow over ice.  yuck.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Worked from home today, since I already pranged one work notebook PC last week when I slipped on the ice while walking home. (I cushioned my fall by landing on my backpack.)


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

Dumped with snow here yesterday. Roughly 8-10 inches.  Today was a big mess with cars getting stuck left and right. The snow is inside my snow boots and they cover my calfs. I believe it was making up for the lack of snow this season. At least it wasn't brutally cold too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Worked from home today, since I already pranged one work notebook PC last week when I slipped on the ice while walking home. (I cushioned my fall by landing on my backpack.)


I hope you are alright....didn't hurt yourself, did you?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I hope you are alright....didn't hurt yourself, did you?


Between the backpack and the presence of mind to tuck my chin down, I avoided hitting the back of my head on the ground; so other than a slightly sore back for a day or so, I was fine. The screen on my ;puter was damaged beyond use, but fortunately everything else worked and IT was able to just move my disk drive to a new chassis and do whatever magic they do to enable VPN, etc.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I didn't see how much we got, but it was a considerable amount. So we have between four and five feet on the ground right now. 

With another little system headed this way for Thursday.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am sick of this winter and I really don't want to hear what the European Model has to say for Thurs/Fri of this week.  

L


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, snow and ice and frigid temps. Snow, Wed. and Thursday. Might be going to work tomorrow. I'm so scared of falling as well. I'm so sorry you fell and was hurt. Sorry about your computer.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Snow & ice every week. Icicles from the roof to the ground. Now, the second Blizzard is here with freezing temps below 0 degrees F.   We might get 10-12" of snow. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Everyone in the blizzard areas - STAY SAFE!!!!!

I have lived in both Rochester NY & Boston for various periods of time - I'm so glad I'm not there now. 
Albuquerque is in a drought - but in these aging years, I don't miss all that snow & ice.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Here in the suburbs of the Nation's Capital it is 7 now and the high is not expected to go over 15.
Tonight's low is expected to be 1. It is not supposed to be above freezing until next Sunday.
Not much snow at all.....but the temps are really low.
The highway folks are putting down salt and it is melting the ice and snow and it is immediately re-freezing, worse than before.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Fortunately, this weekend's storm did not live up to the advance hype. We received maybe 4 inches. It's cold and windy now, but not snowing.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm visiting my Dad in NJ. It snowed most of the night, but it wasn't very heavy. Still driveways needed to be cleared out and we had winds of 22mph. Ten degrees with a wind chill of -16. This Florida girl is staying inside.


----------



## msdanielle28 (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope everyone stays safe from this storm. No snow storms our way but we are down in the frigid temps. Today it's -8, and we have a high of 2 today. I'm hoping Spring will come soon so we can enjoy the flowers . This kind of weather can take a toil on people, especially our elderly. We had an elderly gentleman freeze to death in his house here because he had no heat, and these frigid temperatures made it no better. Stay safe and warm everyone.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

This one was a glancing blow here in NE NJ: very cold and windy, but not any new snow worth mentioning. Looks like the one following behind is more likely to dump on us though, so tomorrow may be a different story.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

We had a hugh amount of snow. Not sure how much yet, but I couldn't believe how much was there. Thankfully, we already had the porch shoveled a few times in the back of the house as well as the flat roof. We had icicles from the roof to the groun. All ice was knocked off, including the top of the roof. My dog is going to love playing in the snow. The gale force wind had me freezing in my bathroom today. The air just came through the windows even though I had wood shutters closed.  The snow has stopped, but it's going to snow again Tues. It's still windy, like around -21 below.The temps will be bittery, dangerously cold. I saw a bunny rabbit standing on it's hind legs trying to reach a low branch. Maybe it was looking for a berry. I think the birds ate them all.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We might finally be going to get appreciable snow here in the mid-Atlantic . . . they're calling for 8 - 12" starting tonight around 5 and going all night. It's apparently a coastal system which is like 'lake effect' for us.   I'll be ready to go to work tomorrow, but won't be too surprised if I find I don't have to.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Our storm this weekend was very strange. Here at my house we received about 3" of snow but in Old Orchard Beach (just 10 miles away) got 15".

Now we have huge wind gusts. The thermometer says 7 degrees but with the windchill it is -9. Brrr! I had thought of going to my office today, just to get out of the house, but on second thought, I think I am going to stay put and work from home.

L


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No snow here yet.  20 degrees now. At 4am it was 3 degrees F. ("feels like" -16).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'bout an inch so far . . . .started around 3 p.m.

Many school systems have already closed . . . . no word yet on the Federal Government which is what matters to me.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

At this point here, people are worrying more about spring than the repetitive storms. Except my coworkers. 

I have about 4 feet of snow sitting on the ground at home. People are really worried about when it warms up how it'll do it. If it warms too fast, then there is a lot of potential for flooding. People who have been clearing roofs are still having to deal with roofs dripping water into the houses at this point. I think we're damaging some of our floor boards with flooding. Our door frame is getting iced through. 

And when it comes to mail. I think the post office is doing well. I think about half the town just bought PO boxes for 6 months because of not being able to clear the mailboxes out. I know we couldn't and I know I have seen a whole lot of other mailboxes like ours. 

We have a lot of snow.

(Also, working in education...One of the schools I work at has already ran out of June and took away February vacation. It's pretty harsh)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

We're just north of Dallas and got hit this week with our first crappiocca weather of the season. I grew up in N. Indiana and learned to drive in snow. But folks around here just DRIVE FASTER, yikes! Yesterday there was a multi-car pileup on Hwy 75. We only have a couple inches of snow/sleet but freezing rain on top of that is expected tonight. Oh...and our furnace went out (at least the upstairs furnace still works, and we have a gas insert in the fireplace). So I'm typing with gloves on.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm suffering from seasonal depression!!  I have had it!!!  Thinking of putting my house up for sale and moving.  HOWEVER, I won't leave my ill parents... I'm MISERABLE!!!  
UGGGHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in the Chicago 'burbs.  Couple more truly cold days and then slowly warming!!!  Just heard possible 60 in week and a half - two weeks.  We had really cold weather in January and February and some snow, but nothing Chicago area can't handle.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Working from home today in NE NJ, with no more than a quarter mile visibility (probably less) out my window due to the snow falling right now. Hoping this may be the last snow storm, as next week looks to be mostly sunny with highs in the mid/upper 40's, but then April snow is not unknown here, so who knows?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stay safe and warm!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't start too early here . . . but it's carrying on with determination now.  Plows have been on main roads a couple of times. . . . neighborhoods are snow covered. Probably 5 inches at our house. Governments are closed. Schools are closed. Don't expect to see Ed again today . . . . .


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd hoped that I could work from home today, but they treated it like a regular day.  I logged in with citrix to see what was going on.  Had to go in.  

Had the craziest, longest commute on the NYC subway.  Normally I take the #1 from Columbus Circle, change at Times Square for the #2 or #3.  Got the 3 and it stood in Times Sq. for a while, then to Penn Station and sat there for 12 min. before they announced if we were going further south we had to take the #1 (which at that station is not across the platform but down and up flights). Hundreds of us then waiting for the #1.  I was able to call office from my cell to say I was stuck in Penn Station and would be much later.  Supposedly there was an investigation at the Wall St. station (my destination).  Nothing to do with the snow, which was still coming down rapidly.

Took a total of 4 trains (2 #1s and 2 #3s) and made it to Wall Street.  One hour from the time I went into Columbus Circle until I came out at Wall Street (5 miles).

I was sorry not to have taken an unscheduled PTO day.  Wasn't feeling too well to begin with.


----------

